# Pocket knife



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit.










Some of my favs


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

"I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit."

Why?

*W_B*


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Why?


So you can have it confiscated when you enter many buildings


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

A small Swiss Army knife is perfect.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> "I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit."
> 
> Why?
> 
> *W_B*


To trim unsightly threads from one's clothes!!


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I have always carried a small pocket knife and will use it to open my mail. However now you can not board an Airplane with one. So now mine is carried only at home.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a believer in carry a small, swiss army knife most days. My usual choice is one of these: https://www.swissarmy.com/MultiTools/Pages/Product.aspx?category=executive&product=53401

It's unfortunate that security regulations require me to leave it at home a great many days. Courthouses, various government buildings, and commerical airports, of course, no longer permit them. It's utter silliness, since a sharp ball-point pen could do as much damage, but we've chosen to comfort ourselves with various measures that do little to address real threats.

As for _why_ one would carry a small pen knife, the reasons are endless. For tightening or loosening small screws - those found on eyeglasses, or computers, for example. For opening a letter, or prising out a staple. For peeling a peach. For cutting a sandwich or apple or pastry in half to share with a companion who is not quite close enough to mix saliva with. For trimming a nail, or removing dirt from under a fingernail. For opening a bottle. For trimming a cigar. A small swiss army knife can assist with all these things and more.

I don't know why one would choose to carry a single-bladed lockblade, like the OP, though, unless it's for personal defense against muggers who do not have the benefit of a firearm.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Why?


You come to find many uses for them. I often use mine when I eat lunch (at school, and with only plastic utensils at my disposal).

In any case, I usually carry a SOG Powerassist, as I'm always fixing and taking things apart (I essentially maintain the physics labs at school by now), and I take on handyman jobs to make a little cash on the side. It is, however, not the most discreet or elegant tool.

I also often stash in my pocket an Opinel, which is the traditional French and Swiss pocketknife (they are so common there than the brand name Opinel means pocketknife, much like kleenex means tissue in the states). This is the one thats great for cutting cheese and apples in the park, by the lake on a clear autumn day.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> "I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit."
> 
> Why?
> 
> *W_B*


Because unlike those living in UK, I can.:icon_smile:


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

If you need more, you need a tool box.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never carried one, but I can certainly see their usefulness


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

A pocket knife is a great tool, and I for one am always surprised by the uses I find for mine. I carry a multi-tool knife by Gerber (I've had it since Boy Scouts), which I find is less threatening to the masses than a plain pocket knife, and much more useful. Anyways, the article below makes some interesting points for carrying a pocket knife:

https://artofmanliness.com/2008/04/01/every-man-should-carry-a-pocket-knife/


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I carried a Spyderco Delica for a good 5 years for every day carry before I lost it half a year back. I've been thinking of getting another one for some time now. I do work at a manufacturing plant though so having a knife is definately handy for cutting open packaging or boxes for inspection or inventory counts.

A pocket knife can definately be a part of a man's kit. You can do a lot of things with a knife when you have one with you, and you are not around the house with 10 different tools.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

Three things a fellow MUST have on him at all times:
1.) A pen
2.) A knife
3.) A lighter

I don't include watch anymore since cellphones, your vehicle, and a multitude of other devices around us tell time.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I too have always found a small, jewel-like pocketknife carried in a waistcoat pocket to be the perfect gentleman's accessory for trimming threads, opening mail or slicing mozzarella.

https://www.agrussell.com/sog-arcitech/p/SOGhhhA01/


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I carried a Swiss Army knife daily for many years, even though I had no use for it on most days. When I started working at our state hospital, where I was going on the wards most days, and they didn't want us carrying things like knives on the wards, I got out of the habit.

I still have the knife, but I don't carry it with me, and I can tell you, it's an unusual month when I wish I had a knife with me.

When I was carrying a knife every day, the knife blades were the least used and useful blades. If I were to carry one every day now I'd probably think more along the lines of a Leatherman.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

beherethen said:


> Because unlike those living in UK, I can.:icon_smile:


Lucky you.

*W_B*


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

The small KISS money clip/lock blade knife is the best I have found. I've been carrying one for years (but not on planes). Stays sharp forever.

AD

https://www.crkt.com/Delilahs-PECK-Wharncliffe-Razor-Sharp-Edge


----------



## Dott. Borrelli (Aug 2, 2009)

Check out the William Henry pocket knives; they are functional works of art. I believe that there is a video on their website which describes their manufacture in great detail. You can sometimes find them on sale, and the "entry level models" are pretty reasonable for the quality. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Nico01 said:


> Y
> I also often stash in my pocket an Opinel, which is the traditional French and Swiss pocketknife (they are so common there than the brand name Opinel means pocketknife, much like kleenex means tissue in the states). This is the one thats great for cutting cheese and apples in the park, by the lake on a clear autumn day.


+1
The Opinel is a great carry knife. For a desk drawer, I like numbers 6-8. For a pocket, 4-6.
Simple, elegant, and useful.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I am unimpressed by any of the knives shown.

A flick knife would be better.

However, it is difficult to beat a cut throat razor for that classic traditional look.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> For cutting a sandwich or apple or pastry in half to share with a companion who is not quite close enough to mix saliva with. For trimming a nail, or removing dirt from under a fingernail.


Remind me not to share any pastry with you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> I am unimpressed by any of the knives shown.
> 
> A flick knife would be better.
> 
> However, it is difficult to beat a cut throat razor for that classic traditional look.


And for special occasions -

https://www.agrussell.com/sog-fusion-battle-ax/p/SOGhhhF02T/


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Remind me not to share any pastry with you.


LOL! That's why I prefer a swiss army knife - different tools, such as scissors, for various tasks. I like mine to have two blades, one of which is kept food-safe.


----------



## deep_purple (Jan 12, 2009)

You have good taste in knives, if you ask me. I carry a small Sebenza when I can. Not necessarily for the looks, but for the functionality. I also have a few Fallknivens that are more elegant looking...



beherethen said:


> I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> LOL! That's why I prefer a swiss army knife - different tools, such as scissors, for various tasks. I like mine to have two blades, one of which is kept food-safe.


I actually do have a pocket knife similar to some in the photo. It is entirely stainless steel. I've even used it to clean chicken when nothing else seemed to be the perfect tool, including kitchen knives. A quick scrub with hot water and detergent before and after keeps everything as sanitary as one could wish.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I have always carried a small pocket knife and will use it to open my mail. However now you can not board an Airplane with one. So now mine is carried only at home.


I also stopped carrying my little swiss pocket knife when the FAA changed the rules after 9/11.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I carry an old (pre-safety) Benchmade Mini-Reflex.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> And for special occasions -
> 
> https://www.agrussell.com/sog-fusion-battle-ax/p/SOGhhhF02T/


Certainly not.

For special occasions, I would ask a Glaswegian tailor to sew razor blades into the lapels. 'Surgeon's lapels' if you like. Any troublesome Ned that made a grab for you would be cut to pieces. Its a time-honoured Scottish tailoring technique.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

+1 on the Spyderco. I have several. They open with one hand using a hole in the blade your thumb fits into--handy when your other hand is busy holding a cord, twine, the guy with his hand on your wallet... 

I've had more than a dozen Swiss Army knives given to me over the years, my favorites being the ones with the cork screws, but I've gotten so used to opening my Spyderco with one hand--left or right--that everything else seems too slow.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing beats a rapier in a walking sick!!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Almost always have a pocket knife on me (when not flying, of course). Sometimes a Victorinox Cadet, or Buck Cadet, even a Case Sod Buster Jr (among others). Nothing fancy or expensive

I don't feel complete without one. On the rare occasion that I do forget, I can usually find a spare in my car that I keep there for just such an emergency.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> I would ask a Glaswegian tailor


Through a translator?


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> I am unimpressed by any of the knives shown.
> 
> A flick knife would be better.
> 
> However, it is difficult to beat a cut throat razor for that classic traditional look.


I've had that thought on occasion


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

I'd rather people carried less weapons myself. Personally instead of a knife I always carry a four inch scar down my left arm. Chap who did that had a pocket knife "just in case". The "case" turned out to be who should be using the next taxi at the rank.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

deep_purple said:


> You have good taste in knives, if you ask me. I carry a small Sebenza when I can. Not necessarily for the looks, but for the functionality. I also have a few Fallknivens that are more elegant looking...


Thanks-Also carry the small Sebbie frequently.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Preu Pummel said:


> If you need more, you need a tool box.


Me too. Unless it's prohibited.

After hours or on the weekend I carry one of these: https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=208 but mine has the Emerson opener: https://www.botachtactical.com/spen4emop.html

Granted I would never use the opener with nicer trousers but for shorts or carharts it sure is handy.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

In my own situation I find I slice more than stab so I carry a CaseXX Razoredge. It fills the void between a knife and a razor. I, and my grandfather before me have carried this knife since 1970. Obviously a durable blade. Of course the fob on my pocket watch is a smaller knife, and indeed a few straight razors are around. 
Why does one carry a knife? The utilitarian nature is obvious but no one has mentioned that it fulfills the mandatory requirement for a gentleman to be armed to protect his guests and others under his protection. While it is not quite as effective as the sword or saber of our forefathers, the rule and the obligation has not disappeared over the ages. It is also more convenient than carrying a G3.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Through a translator?


You soon pick it up :-


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Country Irish said:


> It is also more convenient than carrying a G3.


What? You don't want to be the first to start a thread on 'how to tailor for a concealed carry?' :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"What? You don't want to be the first to start a thread on 'how to tailor for a concealed carry?' "

One would have to modify a long overcoat to conceal an HK G3. Even if you had the collapsible stock it is still fairly bulky!
Actually every now and then someone starts a thread on how to carry and the coats to wear. Thus I would not be the first. Now if we were to start a thread on legalizing open carry sabers, that might be a first.

But back to the knives, they are much more convenient in a dark alley.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Why?


Because I can. Because any well prepared man uses tools to complete a task, including knives.

But don't bring _just_ a knife in case of a gunfight.










I really like Cold Steel knives and combat axes. Good quality.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't know why one would choose to carry a single-bladed lockblade, like the OP, though, unless it's for personal defense against muggers who do not have the benefit of a firearm.


I carry a single blade folding knife only when I'm hiking. Another poster referred to knives as weapons: in this context, it is a tool and a useful one at that! Other than my Syderco Pacific Salt folder, the only non-kitchen knives I own are fixed blade serrated models that I wear while freediving and fillet models on my boat for instant sashimi.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I carry a knife to fit the occasion.
Long ago and far away, I carried a "K-Bar tpye by Ontario. Still have it, packed away. Carried a large Buck folder on the streets of Atlanta. Kept it shaving sharp. A doctor once used it for an emergency amputation followinf a bad building collapse and I gave it to him as a souvenir. Replaced it w/ a Spyderco "Police". Carry specific knives when questing for Bambi, Daffy or Charlie Tuna.

However, the most useful knife I carry nowadays is a small Swiss Army. Scissors, nail file/screwdriver, main blade, tweezers and toothpick. You can find them by the bulk on e-bay, they're confiscated in the thousands at airports. Probably rank w/ exploding tennies. (I wouldn't use the toothpick from these, though.)


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

thunderw21 said:


> Because I can. Because any well prepared man uses tools to complete a task, including knives.
> 
> But don't bring _just_ a knife in case of a gunfight.
> 
> ...







*W_B*


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

Here is my favorite. They are traditional Maras Knife made of horn and stainless steel.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

Spyderco Native for me. $45 at wally world and made in the USA.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Lots of threads on tailoring for CC but nothing about tailoring for knives of significant size--as in "Is that a flashlight in your pocket or just your Spyderco?"

Then, again, never mind.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Chicago Custom Knife Show*

For those who'll be in the area, the Chicago Custom Knife Show will be this upcoming Friday & Sat 11th & 12th at the downtown Sheridan. There are some premier makers coming including Pat Crawford, Darrel Ralph & Jimmy Lile.
If you like fine knives, this is a chance to see some of the world's best. If you've never been to a knife show before, come early and bring cash, because these tend to be one of a kind knives and they charge extra for plastic.:icon_smile:


----------



## bon vivant (Mar 14, 2008)

*I love this knife!*



kemalony said:


> Here is my favorite. They are traditional Maras Knife made of horn and stainless steel.


Where can I find a knife like this? I Googled "Maras Knife" but found no results.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

+1
That's a nice looking knife.

I really like my Laguiole with a corkscrew. Great for impromptu wine and cheese while traveling.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've never found the stainless technical looking knives attractive. I know they're great knives, just not my thing.

This is the knife I carry every day:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

beherethen said:


> I've had that thought on occasion


So do you actually shave with any of these? I had a bone handled cut throat razor about twenty five years ago which I would use occasionally, always found that a local barber could do a better job with one than I could.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I carry a pocket knife daily. It is not required that I fly anywhere at this time. The last time I did fly, it was on a commuter flight with no checks. I would prefer not to fly in any event because I would not risk walking about without my footwear... It is a medical matter on the shoes. The last time I took a flight where security was in force, a wand was used to pass me as I was wearing steel safety toe boots. I don't like the notion of being without a pocket knife, particularly when leaving an airport. People have been killed in this country between leaving an airport and arriving at their destination. Not that that really matters. It is just a preference, really.

I like to be able to cut my way out of a seat belt and smash through a safety glass window if necessary. Ordinarily that would not be required to exit a vehicle, but it could come up. There are particular and specific tools for these purposes, but a general use pocket knife may substitute. I carry a Columbia River Knife and Tool Crawford Kasper folding knife every day. I like the heavier frame and the safety lock which makes the knife as secure as a fixed blade when engaged. It is very comfortable in the hand and may be used easily in either hand.

In addition, I carry a Spyderco Military which is also a liner lock knife and made of better quality knife steel (a discussion which is too complex to begin at this time). It is my go to knife for most day to day knife needs, very light, quickly and smoothly opened and closed. The Crawford Kasper has a different blade geometry, which is actually more complicated, but it also is very smooth and simple in operation.

Either of those works pretty well for various cutting jobs and each has a four inch long blade. One on the right hand side and one on the left. Never out of reach.

I also carry a Leatherman Micra on my key chain and a Supertool in my bag. The Supertool seems to no longer be made, but it has many uses and may be a perfect design given the lifetime guarantee. (This could result in reduced return custom which would suggest reduced sales potential with increased market penetration.) My bag goes with me but is not carried, just brought. I have a lighter, a flashlight, barkeepers corkscrew, double blade cigar cutter, and many other things in there, nail tool kit. 3 zipper pockets, patch pocket in the back, shoulder strap. Loop for hanging. Very nice ballistic nylon bag. I used to wear the supertool on my belt in my last position, but I was in a test facility then and an office again now, so that I would not need it as often. It does come up as it is very versatile and it also would be able to cut a seat belt and smash a window. (No cork screw, but I have that covered as noted.) All of the supertool blades lock into place and it may also be opened with one hand.

Many persons may not have seen or know of slip joint, lock back, and liner lock knife or tool blades closing on the user's hand. But under some circumstances they may and will. Razors are very dangerous to the user as well when not being employed for barbering, and even then require expertise. Similarly, multitools should lock for safe use. (My micra does not, but I am aware of the possible issues and very careful. One is not likely to be severely injured by cleaning one's fingernails, though it is not impossible.) Scissors available at all times is very helpful. Everything is one hand operation.

Knives are and have been always a useful item for any person for all sorts of uses. Where I live, most men will have a knife and many will have a multitool as a general item of use worn everywhere. That is not a bad thing.

A knife is a knife and a tool. It is not first a weapon. Nor is it a meager weapon if necessary. One should not believe that a knife is a lessor method for defense of personal space. The old saw is dangerously incorrect, knife to a gun fight. It is just cleaver but not informed. A knife of any size is an extremely dangerous item in even untrained hands. One may also be trained. There are systems and methods. Very serious discussion and practice.

(One might also be trained such that a knife is not needed but is only a warning of lethality, like the colors of a plant or animal are warnings of toxicity.) 

I did enjoy seeing some of the knives used by others.

Be safe.

rudy


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a Buck folding hunter (locking blade) when they first came out in 1970 after I had a knife fold closed on my knuckles. The knife pretty much had to be in a sheath. I stopped carrying it when Connecticut said that blades over 3-1/2" in length had to be carried exposed. The Buck had a 4" blade.

I got a Gerber folder after that but the stainless steel blade was not as good as the carbon steel bladed Buck.

I still have the Buck. The Gerber got lost.

I also have a Spyderco.

I no longer carry any knives--the advantages are fewer than the disadvantages. But I have several of these knives:

https://www.broadarrow.net/superk.jpg

It takes replaceable blades and has a lock back design. Very nice. Very cheap.

I keep on in my desk at work; one in my car and one hanging with my extra keys.

That pretty much is as convenient as carrying one in my pocket and it eliminates all the disadvantages of knife carry.

(I cut sandwiches with a scissors--much easier than with a knife.)


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

I like having a pocket knife handy also. 

For traditional looks, a wood barlow is appropriate.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

ajo said:


> So do you actually shave with any of these? I had a bone handled cut throat razor about twenty five years ago which I would use occasionally, always found that a local barber could do a better job with one than I could.


I shave with one about once a week to once every 10 days. I have a light beard and sensitive skin so every day would be too much for me. It also takes more time & attention than a regular razor.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I often carry one just like this on my belt. I dont have the extra string hanging off of mine though. I usually only where it when I will be in the country doing country things. :icon_smile:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Wall said:


> I often carry one just like this on my belt. I dont have the extra string hanging off of mine though. I usually only where it when I will be in the country doing country things. :icon_smile:


You need a black patent leather sheath for black tie affairs.

Other than outdoorsie activities I cannot think of a single situation where wearing this would be appropriate.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

thunderw21 said:


> But don't bring _just_ a knife in case of a gunfight.


Assuming two knowledgeable users, knives will beat guns in most situations. (within 6-10 feet but when do you get mugged from 6 feet away?) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

Packard said:


> You need a black patent leather sheath for black tie affairs.
> 
> Other than outdoorsie activities I cannot think of a single situation where wearing this would be appropriate.


Maybe he's Jack the Ripper's great grandson?

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

Boker makes a really nice manufactured pocket knife. And you can get one with a stag handle it would look very traditional and appropriate even with a suit.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

Packard said:


> You need a black patent leather sheath for black tie affairs.
> 
> Other than outdoorsie activities I cannot think of a single situation where wearing this would be appropriate.


I like the idea of a patent sheath. I usually wear my saber to black tie affairs and I feel wearing 2 blades might be ostentatious. 
I very rarely wear a knife unless I am going to be using on fur or feather.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Wall said:


> I like the idea of a patent sheath. I usually wear my saber to black tie affairs and I feel wearing 2 blades might be ostentatious.
> I very rarely wear a knife unless I am going to be using on fur or feather.


A sensible approach. Points well-taken.

Nothing says, "I've arrived" quite like a fully polished dress sword hanging from your hip.

I mean a nickel plated revolver is OK (especially a single action Colt) but it does not hold a candle to a dress or ceremonial sword.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*SAK*

I used to always have one of those little Swiss Army Knives on my key ring. the knife with the blade, nail file/screwdriver, scissors, toothpick, and tweezers. Covered 99.44% of my needs. I preferred the scissors on the Wenger brand. Then Victorinox came out with one that had a flashlight in it--and a pen!!!

I stopped when my car keys started becoming these huge things (with electronic door locks and openers, and trunk openers, and panic buttons) that commandeered my pants pocket! Just no room left for the knife. Carrying my keys in my pants pocket is an A-R habit, lest I get locked out!

Then 9/11 came along, and carrying a knife was strictly out of the question....

My grandpa strongly believed all men--and boys--should always have a pocket knife on them. When he stopped by every week, he made sure I had one. My mom strongly believed boys should not have knives, and would confiscate it. Someplace there is a drawer filled with hundreds of pocket knives!

(If I felt the need for personal protection, I would not go the knife route, I'd go the concealed carry option. Which is legal in MN, thanks to former Gov Jesse "The Body" Ventura. Even though I live in The City proper, I've never felt that need. I used to wear a sidearm whilst in the military, but I just haven't felt the need.)


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

Pr B said:


> (If I felt the need for personal protection, I would not go the knife route, I'd go the concealed carry option. Which is legal in MN, thanks to former Gov Jesse "The Body" Ventura. Even though I live in The City proper, I've never felt that need. I used to wear a sidearm whilst in the military, but I just haven't felt the need.)


Not just Minnesota, but a total of 39 states have "shall issue" concealed carry laws. Two states have no laws at all. (Vermont and New Hampshire).


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Grandpa's knife*

I have carried since 1968 my grandfather's Case knife bought by him during WWII. It has been useful both to cut things and also to start sentimental conversations with young women in bars. Sadly, I work most days in courthouses here in Texas and of late judges have become skittish as to their personal safety and one must, in most counties, pass through metal detectors. Some will let you leave a pocketknife with the officer at the 'gate', but I have chosen not to risk Pa's knife. Now, I am bladeless on the road.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Packard said:


> You need a black patent leather sheath for black tie affairs.
> 
> Other than outdoorsie activities I cannot think of a single situation where wearing this would be appropriate.


If the blade were properly honed, the knife illustrated would prove an excellent tool for skinning out a deer kill, or other larger game, taken during the hunt.


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> And for special occasions -
> 
> https://www.agrussell.com/sog-fusion-battle-ax/p/SOGhhhF02T/


I like your style.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

I just ordered a Kabar Dozier off EBAY. I have a full size Kabar USMC but feel too conspicuous carrying it around the woods.


----------



## jc1305us (Jan 13, 2009)

Good topic! 
This got me interested and I found more French made knives that are rather handsome:
One of my faves:


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

My favorites to carry are Case knives. They are easy to sharpen, and I just like their classic good looks. Right now I'm carrying a Barehead Slimline Tracker(4-1/8" closed) with yellow bone handle, but my favorite is either a small stockman or a peanut. My favorite Case peanut was confiscated at the airport, as was several others. Now, I try to remember to take it out of my pocket or put it in my suitcase when I fly! Honestly, a gentleman needs a small pocketknife for a multitude of things, opening boxes from Brooks Brothers, for instance, or trimming the foil off of a bottle of "Far Niente" Chardonnay!


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> If the blade were properly honed, the knife illustrated would prove an excellent tool for skinning out a deer kill, or other larger game, taken during the hunt.


Precisely what I meant by saying "country things". :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Lot of great knives available today. I'm mostly into Case now. I love my Scout Junior with India Stag scales and have just gotten a fantastic Damascus Seahorse Whittler. Case knives are great values. William Henry and Paul knives are great, too, but are single blade knives, and often larger. Paul knives have a great locking feature, locking the blade both closed and open.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MarkfromMD said:


> Assuming two knowledgeable users, knives will beat guns in most situations. (within 6-10 feet but when do you get mugged from 6 feet away?) :icon_smile_big:


I carry both if needed (hopefully never), the gun as the primary and the knife as the backup...and you're right, most attacks take place within 15 feet or less.

The minimum safety distance from a knife wielding attacker is generally accepted as being 21 feet, meaning the knifer can cross that distance before the victim has time to react. The best response a victim can have to a knife attack is to break contact as fast as possible and draw firearm (if one is being carried, otherwise you're pretty much screwed). The knife is a valuable tool but is more often than not outclassed by firearms. Limited range is it's weakness, though you don't have to reload a knife. :icon_smile_wink:

Roughly 75% of the time that the would-be victim merely pulls a gun, the violent attack ends without a shot being fired. The other 25% of the time, well, the would-be victim is happy he/she has a firearm, the will to use it and the knowledge to use it effectively.

But I digress.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

TW21- I wholeheartedly agree!! BTW, considering your preferred style of dress, I found the appropriate firearm to carry- A Smith and Wesson Model 36, 2" barrel, .38 special, AKA "Chief's Special". Perfect for concealed carry, and with some Speer Gold Dots, or similar it would certainly get the attacker's attention. Not as utilitarian as a Glock 22 or an M&P .40, but a whole lot sexier!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a nice little pen knife that I carry when I remember too.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Bernard T. McManus said:


> Not just Minnesota, but a total of 39 states have "shall issue" concealed carry laws. Two states have no laws at all. (Vermont and New Hampshire).


Ah, but ballpeen hammers are legal everywhere (you never know when you might come across a loose rivet somewhere).

You have to learn to use a knife as a weapon; everyone knows how to use a hammer.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

msphotog said:


> TW21- I wholeheartedly agree!! BTW, considering your preferred style of dress, I found the appropriate firearm to carry- A Smith and Wesson Model 36, 2" barrel, .38 special, AKA "Chief's Special". Perfect for concealed carry, and with some Speer Gold Dots, or similar it would certainly get the attacker's attention. Not as utilitarian as a Glock 22 or an M&P .40, but a whole lot sexier!


The model 60 has a concealed hammer so you can slip it into your pocket. It is stainless so you don't have to fuss with cleaning and oiling it. And it carrys the same loads so you don't give up anything in the process.


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

bon vivant said:


> Where can I find a knife like this? I Googled "Maras Knife" but found no results.


I think they dont sell on internet but one of my friend planning to sell those kind of tradional stuff from maras.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Packard, Yes you are right, but for Thunderw21, and his classic '40's clothing I think the 36 is a classic. The model 60, and I love stainless revolvers, cold be too modern for him:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

msphotog said:


> Packard, Yes you are right, but for Thunderw21, and his classic '40's clothing I think the 36 is a classic. The model 60, and I love stainless revolvers, cold be too modern for him:icon_smile_wink:


With style considerations at the forefront, the S & W 2nd model, 32 caliber Double action would be ideal:

https://www.armchairgunshow.com/ot57-pix/dt-2912a.jpg


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I carry a Spyderco Spin (Etched). Very small and useful.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

beherethen said:


> I It also takes more time & attention than a regular razor.


Your right about that fact.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"This got me interested and I found more French made knives that are rather handsome"

Look for a Thiers-Issard folding knife. They are best known for their razors and kitchen knives but make some beautiful folding knives but are rare.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

With all the emphasis on quality and custom crafted items seen here, I'm surprised this doesn't extend to one's pocket knife. I had Pat Crawford make me a lovely pocket knife with ironwood scales and I carry it regularly. When I'm feeling more sporty, I have a knife by Bob Dozier--not a factory version, one made by Bob. And for the off the rack choice, I find it hard to beat the Buck 309. It's small, classic and very non-threatening.

Regarding the revolver, the 642 is an ideal choice--light weight and snag free:


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

No recent thread has gotten the response like this one...nothing even close.This on a clothing forum.I'd say it's because the subject is the knife.Similar response when the magic word,"gun",is mentioned.Oh,yeah,it's in the context of clothing to conceal a weapon or the knife is all about peeling fruit and slicing imported cheeses and opening fine wines.Mention a weapon and they come out of the proverbial woodwork....on a clothing forum,What is it about weapons that brings such a tremendous number of replies? C'mon...fess up!


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I've got several knives, but never have thought of them as weapons (except for the awareness that they could have some defensive role). There is just something about them. Once you start carrying one, you won't go without it because of its usefulness. I consider guns to be drastically more effective as weapons, and have fired many different types at times over the years, but do not own one and do not plan on getting one because of the risks they represent. I think a mace type spray is a much better defensive "weapon" than either a knife or a gun, except in true combat situations. Fine pocket knives are more akin to fine pens or watches than to "weapons" from my perspective.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

Alligator said:


> I carry a Spyderco Spin (Etched). Very small and useful.


I carry small SOG Access knife. Credit Card dimensions, can be used as paper or money clip too. Quite useful.

My 25 years old folding hunters knife was confiscated by airport security. I forgot it in my briefcase ........


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prior to the enhanced security screening implemented post 9/11, I carried a small pocket knife. It was a two bladed Buck, perhaps the model #309 mentioned in Gromsons post. Post 9/11, the inconvenience of carrying it exceeded the pleasure of such and I stored it away...somewhere(?)! I sure wish I could remember where I put that knife! 

For close to 32 years of my adult life I carried a sidearm but, I was paid to do so and I have not carried one since I retired, though I am told, I continue to have the authority to do so. It's inconvenient and, the truth be told, it adds to the wear and tear on my clothes and is less comfortable than going about, unarmed. I struggle to understand the fixation that some seem to have for such adornments. However, to each his own, I suppose?


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Gromson said:


> With all the emphasis on quality and custom crafted items seen here, I'm surprised this doesn't extend to one's pocket knife. I had Pat Crawford make me a lovely pocket knife with ironwood scales and I carry it regularly. When I'm feeling more sporty, I have a knife by Bob Dozier--not a factory version, one made by Bob. And for the off the rack choice, I find it hard to beat the Buck 309. It's small, classic and very non-threatening.
> 
> Regarding the revolver, the 642 is an ideal choice--light weight and snag free:


Yes. I wrote model 60, but the 642 is the weapon I meant. I had that for several years, before that a shrouded Airweight. The Airweight got lint in the hammer area and was a pain to keep clean. The 642 was cleaner, removed the temptation to shoot single action and the extra mass made shooting it more pleasant with less recoil. A nice weapon with Pachmayr grips.


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

Horn Handle

Boxwood Handle

They can be found under Accessories section on Viccel's page.


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

*SwissTech Utili-Key*

This gem is not much larger than a key and in fact when fully closed rides on your keyring as such.

https://www.swisstechtools.com/productdetail.aspx?PID=VZ75GDTdP68A

- Flat Screwdriver
- Phillips Screwdriver
- Micro Eyeglass Screwdriver
- Straight Blade Knife
- Serrated Blade Knife
- Bottle Opener


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

kemalony said:


> Horn Handle
> 
> Boxwood Handle
> 
> They can be found under Accessories section on Viccel's page.


How long is the blade?


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

KennethB said:


> How long is the blade?


7cm, 2.8''


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on Opinel knives. Being an Eagle Scout and a sailor, I have probably 20 knives, but I haven't seen one of those. The classic design called out to me, so a monogrammed blade no 8 is on its way from opiknife.com!


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

*So You Can Be a Hero*



whistle_blower71 said:


> "I've always thought that in addition to a pen and a watch, a great pocket knife was part of a man's kit."
> 
> Why?
> 
> *W_B*


----------

